

12seconds is shutting down... - slouch
http://12seconds.tv/

======
skbohra123
Every time I see a good bye message , my heart just goes down.

~~~
herewego
Fear not, everyone fails before they succeed.

~~~
adityakothadiya
That's not entirely true. Definition of failure varies broadly for different
people the same way definition of success. I know few entrepreneurs very
closely who made their first startup very successful. Sure, it was very
challenging along the way, but they made it in the end.

May be the fair statement would be - "Failed in one startup doesn't mean you
failed as an entrepreneur. There is still hope that you can make the next one
successful."

~~~
thaumaturgy
Yeah, I'll be damned if I let my business fall over. There have been plenty of
really hellacious tough times already, but I refuse to give up on it. I have a
little trouble understanding how anyone else can build something from scratch
and then walk away from it.

~~~
jacquesm
If you have to add money to it to keep it running that would be one very good
motivation to call it quits, another is that you see bigger opportunities
elsewhere but you can't focus on those because of the albatross around your
neck.

------
cheald
Sad to see. I had the chance to work with the 12seconds guys a couple years
ago, and they were just about the nicest folks you could imagine. I hope they
go on to bigger and better things.

------
dotBen
I commend the 12Seconds guys for innovating and iterating a good idea as far
as it could go.

The public video cam space _(ie not Skype/private messaging and not adult
stuff)_ has never gone mainstream despite many people trying hard - and no
matter what you might do the fundamental proposition is just not attractive to
most people.

Facebook has had a similar feature - most people don't even know it. Seesmic
video (the original product there) is not worked on. Chat Roulette is really a
meme/joke and no where near a proven business. TinyChat has video but it's
still semi-private and certainly not mainstream.

I actually thought with the front facing camera and FaceTime on iPhone we'd
see a shift but it still doesn't seem to be happening. Just like next year is
the year for video calls, it still hasn't happened.

------
olegkikin
Why shut down? Put ads on it and let it run.

You still have some traffic

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/12seconds.tv>

------
paul9290
I wonder why shut down? Is this due to investors? Does it takes a lot of
effort and time to maintain or the founders are moving on with their
professional lives and having a start-up on the side is looked down upon
within large Internet companies?

